# Proof that "climate changes" are an hoax...



## Maestro (Nov 28, 2009)

Greetings ladies and gentlemen.

I was surfing on FOXnews.com and found this... Why we didn't hear of it in the Canadian medias ?

But as FOX reporters says : "We report, you decide."

'Climategate' - Video - FOXNews.com

Have fun...


----------



## stona (Nov 28, 2009)

It wasn't extensively covered here in the UK. The story was spun to concentrate on the hacking rather than what was hacked.
I'm not adopting any position on global warming but there was definitely "bad" science being done. Unfortunately in these days of limited funding a lot of scientists seems to want to prove a hypothesis, often on behalf of a funder, by discarding or ignoring evidence that may compromise that conclusion. It's been going on since Mendel and his just too perfect ratios with his peas! He knew what he wanted and the results supported it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow! I does not seam to be getting a lot of press here either.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 28, 2009)

I stopped believing in the press a loooong time ago. That also goes for those who seek out the press.


----------



## Butters (Nov 28, 2009)

Rather than simply rely on a 'fair and balanced' sound bite from Fox News, why not delve a little more deeply into the matter?

Climatic Research Unit e-mail hacking incident - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Wik may be far from inerrant, but its record as a non-biased source of information is certainly better than that of the talking heads from Fox News...

JL


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 28, 2009)

Butters, Fox is not the only one reporting it.

The question is how much bad science has been pushed onto the public as being factual? 

This is just the beginning in exposing the fraud that's made up the "cult of the climate change" people. Unfortunately, many good scientists on both sides of the debate are going to be drawn through the mud due to the irresponsible politicking of certain groups and people.


----------



## Amsel (Nov 28, 2009)

Finally something to wake up the people to true facts of climate change. Anthropological global warming science is not a concrete science especially since it has been hijacked by politics. If a true investigation was made I think people would see a vast criminal conspiracy at the root of the science used to defraud prosperous nations and peoples of trillions of dollars. Many scientists critical of the theory have been silenced and governments have moved to align with the folks in Copenhagen.

The true crisis in the global warming furor is the massive redistribution of wealth from productive people to governments. The earth may be on the verge of a cooling period, and the drastic fall in temperature of .07 C in less then a year and the 11 year decline in average temperature makes the theory of a manmade global warming crisis harder to prove. While we are seeing some ice sheets melting and disapearing the media is not reporting the massive new icesheets being formed that are unprecedented in modern history. Glaciers grow and recede and have been doing so for milleniums. The Ohio valley was formed by a glacier but there hasn't been a glacier there in quite some time. The Antarctic ice sheets are fine and in fact growing. 

It's the sun stupid! Sunpot activity on the sun has been declining for 11 years and this year there are no significat sunspots hence the drastic cool down this year. -20 F in Montana during the first week of Oct. and many other places recording record lows have connected the missing sunspots and the effect on the temperature.

I am very happy to see that the earth is not warming at an alarming rate. But you won't find many people happy with that who have invested heavily in the junk science. This is just the begining of the end of this criminal conspiracy. 

The politics of the science has destroyed it.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorry guys. But I'm gonna close this thread for obvious reasons. Back to airplanes my friends.


----------

